# Wants to move to germany on a permanent basis require guidance



## Harsh Mehta (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Forum Members, 

I am a newbie to this forum and i would like to get some information on Germany Work Permit/PR. I have pursued my B.E. Computer Engg from Gujarat, India in 2011 and since then i am working as a software Engg in one of IT Firm (onto the verge of finishing 3 years work Experience). My Profile Details are mentioned below : 


S.S.C : 86%
H.S.C. : 81% (Science Stream)
B.E. Computer : 76%

Can anyone please guide me how should i proceed with the details ? Should I Intially target Study for some years in Germany and than PR approach or I am eligible to file the PR/Work Permit ? 


Thank you very much for your precious time and information in advance. I really appreciate any help in this topic.


Thanks,
Harsh.


----------



## Visaguider (Apr 23, 2014)

There are three ways to get PR in Germany but you can go ahead with Portugal or Spain then you can move to Germany and settle there once you get the PR as its not easy way to get PR soon until you have to opt the right decisions... Meanwhile are you married or single..


----------



## Harsh Mehta (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Visaguider

Thank you very much for your reply. I heartily appreciate it. 

I am single. and i have recently given IELTS academics and gets 7.0 Band. Could you please let me know in detail the other options available (i.e. Path to portugal or spain or study,workpermit,PR in germany) to me.

Thank you very much for your help in advance.

Harsh.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Harsh Mehta said:


> Hi Forum Members,
> 
> I am a newbie to this forum and i would like to get some information on Germany Work Permit/PR. I have pursued my B.E. Computer Engg from Gujarat, India in 2011 and since then i am working as a software Engg in one of IT Firm (onto the verge of finishing 3 years work Experience). My Profile Details are mentioned below :
> 
> ...



Permanent Residence will take several years of living/working in Germany, German language skills, etc.

You can:

- find an employer to sponsor you out of India

- possibly apply for a jobseeker visa but please note that this requires quite a bit of money

- pursue a Masters Degree in Germany. After completing a degree from a German university you can apply for a post study work permit that can be valid up to 18 months. If you find a qualified job in this time period, you can then convert it to a regular work/residence permit.


----------

